# Compressors used in metal music



## vontetzianos (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've seen so many ways a compressor can be used for clean guitar sounds like funk or slap, but does it have any real application to high gain metal? Has anyone got one and use it for metal?

Thanks


----------



## errnestoo (Oct 13, 2008)

People use a boost pedal in front of their amp (with the level on 0 and tone+gain at 10) to achieve a similar effect, but its not entirely necessary for metal guitar...in front of your amp anyway.

When mixing, adding a compressor as an insert can help if you happen to go from hard to soft playing alot, to help smoothen out your sound...but really its not all that important to the whole high gain metal stuff. actually, it becomes more useful the more you roll off your gain

check out The Shattering if you wanna hear what im talking about...SUPER low gain for death metal, they compress heavily so that their palm muting sounds even with their harmonics and such.


----------



## Shaman (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep, distortion is a form of compression itself, so the more gain you have going, the more compressed your tone gets anyways.

When dealing with high gain guitar tracks in a mixing environment, a multiband compressor is sometimes used to reduce boominess in the low end, but using a basic compressor is not very common.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 13, 2008)

What they said.

Though, I'd recommend heavy use of compression on drums and bass tracks when recording, and in front of a bass amp in general.


----------



## blackrobedone (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw Monstrosity play recently and from what I gathered the guitarist had a compressor pedal on through the entire show. He was playing through a Framus Cobra. I'd bet he was using it as an overdrive is normally used for soloing, to boost legato and tapped notes perhaps?


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 13, 2008)

blackrobedone said:


> I saw Monstrosity play recently and from what I gathered the guitarist had a compressor pedal on through the entire show. He was playing through a Framus Cobra. I'd bet he was using it as an overdrive is normally used for soloing, to boost legato and tapped notes perhaps?



Steve Vai uses a lot of compression in his lead tone also.


----------



## Variant (Oct 13, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Steve Vai uses a lot of compression in his lead tone also.



 Traditional "pedal" compression is essential for a good, even lead tone with nice sustain. You can use a good bit, but don't overdo it or you'll dull the top end.

As for rhythms, compressors of course get used, but usually after the speaker mic, and are are to be used with much less intensity than you would for a lead or a vocal, for instance.


----------



## kmanick (Oct 13, 2008)

so if you kick on a compressor for a solo (or a wild Greg Howe tapping sequence (which he does)) do you want in front of the amp or in the loop
and where in the chain would it go (in both places) ???


----------



## errnestoo (Oct 13, 2008)

kmanick said:


> so if you kick on a compressor for a solo (or a wild Greg Howe tapping sequence (which he does)) do you want in front of the amp or in the loop
> and where in the chain would it go (in both places) ???



Id assume if you were going into an intricate tapping sequence putting it before your amp would get you the result you want...bringing the relative volume of those light taps in line with the rest of your sound


----------



## petereanima (Oct 14, 2008)

errnestoo said:


> People use a boost pedal in front of their amp (with the level on 0 and tone+gain at 10)



 didnt you mean level 10 and gain 0 ?


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Oct 14, 2008)

^ I was just about to ask the same thing.

Rock on!


----------

